# Java Projekt in RCP Projekt umwandeln



## Guest (24. Okt 2008)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt endlich das Projekt abgeschlossen.

Ein halbes Jahr habe ich gebraucht, aber es ist noch vor Plan fertig und es wurde bereits genehmigt .

Jetzt kommen die aber damit um die Ecke, dass das Projekt als Eclipse RCP Anwendung umgeschrieben werden soll, davon habe ich ja mal gar keien Ahnung.


Kennt jemand gut Seiten, die einem Schritt für Schritt erklären, wei man eine RCP Anwendung mit Eclipse schreibt??

Gibt es eine Mglichkein mein Projekt einfach, ohne großen Aufwand als RCP-Anwendung umzuschreiben??


Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2008)

*verschieb*
Tja, ganz so einfach wird das wohl nicht, weil du die komplette Oberfläche neu schreiben musst, da nämlich in Eclipse SWT statt Swing verwendet wird.
Für Eclipse gibt es tonnenweise Tutorials und Hilfen, stöber einfach mal auf der Eclipse Seite, in der Eclipse Hilfe, und im Eclipse Wiki.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Okt 2008)

www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html


----------

